# Bifidobacterium infantis 35624 probiotic now available in Ireland under the name Alflorex



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

The probiotic, bifidobacterium infantis 35624, was originally discovered at the University College Cork, Ireland. It has been marketed by P & G in United States and Canada under the name Align.

It is now going to be made available in Ireland under the name Alflorex.

http://www.alflorexbiotics.com/


----------

